
Show HN: Instaboard - your company's instant board of advisors - weitingliu
http://www.instaboardhq.com/
======
CookWithMe
Very interesting, but some words on pricing are IMO a must-have.

E.g. it's not really a problem for me to find a legal advisor, but paying for
his service is. I also believe many non-technical founders can easily find an
agency that can advise them on mobile, but they can't pay for it.

~~~
instaboard
thanks! pricing info will be added soon.

------
rdl
Confidentiality would be one of the key concerns I'd have -- e.g. if I wanted
advice on the security industry, the best positioned people to give me advice
would be either CISOs at potential customers or people at competitors, so by
asking "should I do X in 6 months?" or "My cost is $x. Should I charge $10x?"
in a place where either might see it, I'd be screwing myself more than paying
someone I know to be impartial 0.1% or $250/hr to answer it.

Seems like something you'd need to address. For some issues it might not be a
big deal (~any lawyer answering legal questions would be bound by professional
ethics, so it'd be ok, and a lot of questions don't involve much
confidentiality).

------
joezhou
Where do you find all these experts? Please don't be a recruiting firm in
disguise.

~~~
instaboard
Hi! The experts are professional service providers who'd like to be connected
to businesses on our platform.

~~~
timedoctor
I'm not sure that this is the sort of board member you want? You do not want
board members who are trying to sell to you?

~~~
instaboard
Hi Rob! Instaboard enables businesses to reach experts whose timely advice
would help companies overcome key challenges. It is more of a help request
model, and we want to create an environment that'd make sense for both sides.

------
joahua
How does this compare to clarity.fm?

------
monsterix
I am curious to know why you chose _insta_ \+ name for your product? I mean
there are quite a few launches on HN with _insta_ \+ appendwhateverservicename
kind of name lately.

One back of the mind thought that comes is choosing such a name really
"smarts" or it boils down to some sort of wishful thinking?

My take for instance here, is that this launch has probably helped me to
remember Instagram only better. Not the service in question. But that could be
just me. What do you think?

